
Show HN: Wonder Color – Text to Color, Everything is Supported - VitoVan
http://wc.vitovan.com/
======
codezero
Ignoring the advice of the app, I inputted a bunch of startup/company names,
and it was surprisingly accurate. In fact, it was a bit more concise than
[http://www.colorfyit.com/](http://www.colorfyit.com/)

I tried apple, it was red, then I tried apple computers, and it was more
cobalt/grey, very cool.

Facebook was solid, Hacker News and Y combinator were a bit off, but close
enough, and slashdot was spot on, so was VLC.

edit: given the description here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10309209)
it makes a lot of sense :)

~~~
VitoVan
Thank you, I've changed the instructions follow by your comment.

So nice you are!

------
jlarocco
I enter text, it thinks for a minute, and displays random colors. What is this
supposed to be doing exactly?

~~~
gregmac
The code is on github: [https://github.com/VitoVan/wonder-
color/](https://github.com/VitoVan/wonder-color/)

Essentially:

* Bing image search for the phrase entered

* Downloads first result from Bing and saves to disk

* Your browser then loads the downloaded image

* [http://jariz.github.io/vibrant.js/](http://jariz.github.io/vibrant.js/) is then used to pick "prominent colors" from the image

* These are then the swatches displayed

Vibrant is a port of Android Palette
([https://developer.android.com/reference/android/support/v7/g...](https://developer.android.com/reference/android/support/v7/graphics/Palette.html)),
which specifically extracts colors it calls: "Vibrant", "Vibrant Dark",
"Vibrant Light", "Muted", "Muted Dark", and "Muted Light".

I think this is why it also seems to create colors that don't appear to be
related at times. I found the colors returned when searching for "black" and
"white" particularly bizarre. "white" for example, gets what looks like a pure
white image, but then has cyan and purple swatches:
[http://i.imgur.com/zlObSsB.png](http://i.imgur.com/zlObSsB.png)

~~~
jlarocco
Yeah, I saw the link to GitHub...

I guess my point was that the OP will have better luck promoting his work if
he gives people a clue about what they're looking at, and some brief
instructions on how to use it.

I'm sorry, but I'm not going to drop everything and dig through your source
code just to figure out how to use your web page or WTF you're even trying to
do.

~~~
VitoVan
Very sorry about this, I've changed the description under the page and says:
"Try inputs like 'ycombinator' or 'facebook', or even 'doraemon'. Everything
is supported, especially logos. ".

I think these words may work better than "I feel sorrow", and thanks for your
comments, they make me realize that a good instruction means a lot.

